# Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7



## Tohrschten (21. Juni 2014)

*Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

Hallo,
ich suche eine externe Festplatte für dauerbetrieb an meinem PC.
Sie sollte min. 2TB haben und eine möglichst schnelle Anbindung (USB 3.0 ist eig. zu langsam).
Die Größe ist egal, da sie nur aufm Schreibtisch stehen wird. 
Ich will darauf sichern und das direkt beim Arbeiten und vllt. sogar Sachen nur dadrauf speichern, deshalb möglichst schnelle Anbindung.
Externes Netzteil ist Pflicht, und ein Lüfter (aktuelle PLatte hat hitzeprobleme) wäre schön.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was, danke schonmal


----------



## N30S (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

USB 3.0 ist schneller als jede HDD kann. Daher ist mit zu langsam eher blöde.


----------



## der_knoben (21. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir ne WD MyBook bzw. Essential geholt mit 3tb und usb3.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Aufgrund der Buchform werden ca 50% als Belüftung genutzt. Finde ich sehr sinnvoll und durchdacht. Gegenüber der Standardvariante mit engem alurahmen ist die Platte wesentlich kühler.

Mit ca. 100mb/s sichern reicht vom Speed übrigens völlig aus.


----------



## Suffi30 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

USB 3.0 limitiert dir definitiv keine externe HDD. Das einzige was mir einfällt dass USB 3.0 an seine Grenzen treibt sind externe SSD.


----------



## Tohrschten (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

meine aktuelle 1tb platte hat 3.0 und ich übertrage meistens so mit 60-80mb/s. 
Gibt es nichts schnelleres ohne SSD? 

Eignet sich die WD my book für 24/7? also nie abstecken immer am laufen? Schlatet die sich selber ab bei nicht gebrauch?

Wäre eine Wd my cloud durch den gigabit lan anschluss schneller?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

Aktuelle Festplatten kopieren mit 120 - 130 MB/s.


----------



## Tohrschten (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

Dann halt USB 3.0 (obwohl mir anderes lieber wäre  )

Aber dann suche ich immernoch eine zuverlässige schnelle 24/7 taugliche nciht überhitzende Festplatte 

es kommt mir auch drauf an wie schnell die Festplatte Daten hergibt, gleichzeitig schreibt und das mit meheren Programmen, oder brauche ich da eher verschiedene PLatten?


----------



## Bulldogge666 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

Wenn dir die Geschwindigkeit so wichtig ist kauf dir doch eine SSD und steck sie in ein Gehäuse. Diese Lösung wäre natürlich recht teuer, aber Temperatur- oder Geschwindigkeitsprobleme dürfte es weniger geben. Die Lebenserwartung sollte man beim 24/7 Betrieb auch nicht aus dem Auge verlieren. Da du scheinbar Wert auf schnelle Übertragung legst wirste die Platte wohl sowieso nicht über Jahre betreiben.


----------



## Joungmerlin (21. Juni 2014)

Wenn du jetzt doch bei USB 3.0 bleibst dann such dir ein gutes USB 3.0 Gehäuse und pack da ne Server HDD wie die WD Red rein. Alternativ hat WD auch HDDs für DVRs im Programm die speziell für Festplattenreciver ausgelegt sind. Das ist die WD AV Reihe. Neben den WD Red sind die WD AV auch 24/7 spezifiziert und die schalten sich nach ner gewissen Zeit im Leerlauf auch ab.


----------



## Tohrschten (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

ok, ich werde eine wd red nehmen.

jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Gehäuse, welches externe Stromversorgung und genug Belüftung hat


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ds=HDD+Case+lüfter&rh=i:aps,k:HDD+Case+lüfter

Bisschen Suchen kannst ja auch


----------



## Joungmerlin (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

Dieses Gehäuse sollte es schon tun. 
Dazu ne 3,5 Zoll WD Red in deiner gewünschten Größe und alles is geritzt. 
Aktiv belüften brauch man ne WD Red nicht. Das is ne Serverplatte. Die is von Haus aus auf höhere Temps ausgelegt. Hier mal der Link zum Datenblatt (PDF)


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

Von dem Gehäuse, habe ich vier Stück im Einsatz. Eine davon als Ersatz für eine WD MyBook.
Der Rest als manuelles Backup und als einfache, externe Speicher. Die laufen bei mir seit Jahren sehr verlässlich und mit durchschnittlich 86-103Mb/s auch sehr gut.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

Das Sharkoongehäuse ist super 
Das mit den Temperaturen ist ein relativ unrelevantes Thema, bis 50°C ist mit normalen Desktopplatten alles im grünen Bereich.
Und dafür musst du die Festplatte schon in einen Pullover einwickeln.


----------



## Tohrschten (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche schnelle externe Festplatte für 24/7*

OK vielen Dank,
dann wirds ne wd red und das sharkoongehäuse


----------

